# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Recherche tuto APEX 4.*

## MaitrePylos

Bonjour, je suis  la recherche d'un tuto ou cours sur APex et en franais.

Auriez-vous a dans vos cartons ?

d'avance merci.

Gg

----------


## McM

J'ai rien en franais.
J'ai achet des bouquins, mais ils sont tous en anglais.

----------


## MaitrePylos

ok, un  me conseiller en particulier ?


Je suis newbie dans cette techno et je dois reprendre une appli et amliorer une appli.

Merci.

----------


## mnitu

J'ai trouv un bouquin en franais ici mais je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que a vaut. 
Mais de mmoire, les tutoriels d'Oracle en anglais sont assez bons pour une prise en main rapide.

/EDIT
La rfrence est Expert Oracle Application Express mais ce n'est pas conu sur le model d'un tutoriel mais plutt pour un tude approfondie.

----------


## MaitrePylos

> J'ai trouv un bouquin en franais ici mais je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que a vaut. 
> Mais de mmoire, les tutoriels d'Oracle en anglais sont assez bons pour une prise en main rapide.



Je l'ai vu mais cela parle de la version 3 et je ne sais pas si on peut dmarrer sur une version majeure prcdente et accrocher avec la version 4 de Apex ?

----------


## mnitu

Regardez d'abord les tutoriels d'Oracle. Je n'ai plus suivi APEX depuis pas mal de temps mais je pense que de toute faon certaines concepts de base n'ont pas chang et que d'une version  l'autre plus de fonctionnalits a t ajoute.

----------


## McM

Non, il vaut mieux tre sur la 4. Les diffrences peuvent tre importantes (genre les cases  cocher, etc..)

Aprs les tutos, c'est bien pour faire du basique.. mais amliorer une appli Apex a risque d'tre long (le code n'est pas forcment bien accessible je trouve).

Attention, si tes applis sont en Jquery Mobile, les tutos (et la doc Oracle) sont trs peu nombreux.

----------

